# Wanted:  12 Mid-Shore Patrol Vessels (MSPV) for Coast Guard



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2009)

"....The Department of Fisheries and Oceans, Canadian Coast Guard has a requirement for up to 12 Mid-Shore Patrol Vessels (MSPV) as well as the additional items detailed in the Solicitation.  The MSPV shall have a length overall between 37 and 43 metres, and be subject to specific criteria to be described in the Solicitation. The proposed vessel shall be a steel mono-hull based on an existing proven parent design. The proven parent design shall have been used in construction of vessels that have been in service for a minimum of two years and a minimum of 1,000 hours in-service operation.  The MSPV shall be built and delivered in two variants to be used for Maritime Security and Conservation and Protection. The first variant is the MSPV Maritime Security configuration which will accommodate and be provided with two (2) Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats. The second variant will be the Conservation and Protection configuration which will be provided with the ability to accommodate two (2) Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats but not be provided with any Rigid Hull Inflatable Boats ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2009)

And now, the DFO news release:


> The Honourable Christian Paradis, Minister of Public Works and Government Services, the Honourable Gail Shea, Minister of Fisheries and Oceans, as well as the Honourable Tony Clement, Minister of Industry, today announced that the Government of Canada has issued a Request for Proposal (RFP) to obtain mid-shore patrol vessels on behalf of the Canadian Coast Guard.
> 
> The government plans to procure up to twelve new mid-shore patrol vessels to provide support for the Fisheries Conservation and Protection Program, as well as maritime security.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (3 Apr 2009)

I apologize if this question has been answered before in another thread I missed, but why wouldn't the Navy just transfer the Kingston-class vessels to the Coast Guard and then shift the procurement budget to the Navy to contribute to many of the underfunded programs they're unable to complete?

Adding (12) new non-combat sub-50 metre vessels to our existing (12) fairly new non-combat sub-50 metre vessels seems like a terrible investment given the other more pressing needs.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2009)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> I apologize if this question has been answered before in another thread I missed, but why wouldn't the Navy just transfer the Kingston-class vessels to the Coast Guard and then shift the procurement budget to the Navy to contribute to many of the underfunded programs they're unable to complete?
> 
> Adding (12) new non-combat sub-50 metre vessels to our existing (12) fairly new non-combat sub-50 metre vessels seems like a terrible investment given the other more pressing needs.
> 
> ...



And what about the Naval Reserves? They are still using them and I think have a greater need then the CCG. While I think the CCG (as well as the Naval Reserves and the Navy) needs new vessels, the Kingston class is not the ship for them. Not by a long shot.


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 Apr 2009)

A _Torch_ post:

New Canadian Coast Guard vessels: Paying more to build in Canada 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-canadian-coast-guard-vessels-paying.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Newt (2 Sep 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2009/09/02/ns-halifax-shipyard-patrol-contract.html
http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/media/back-fiche/2009/hq-ac36-eng.htm

According to the article the contract has been awarded to Irving, with deliveries beginning in 2011. 
From the artist's rendering they look, to my untrained eye, like the RAN's Armidale class patrol boat minus the 25mm deck gun.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Sep 2009)

Interesting they appear to willing to give up stern launching the RIB's for davit launched. A 25kt top speed? Knowing the track record we will be happy if they do 20kts new.


----------



## MarkOttawa (2 Sep 2009)

Much more at _The Torch_ (with artist's rendering):

Fewer new Mid-Shore Patrol Vessels for Canadian Coast Guard
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/09/fewer-new-mid-shore-patrol-vessels-for.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 Sep 2009)

Only nine new vessels are to be acquired--here's how the number will be got up to twelve:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/coast-guard-to-be-beefed-up-with-nine-new-ships/article1274099/



> ...
> Assistant [CCG] commissioner [Maritimes region, Nancy] Hurlburt said eight of the ships will replace existing vessels, meaning the fleet will grow by one ship. They also plan to recondition three older ships, but have not decided which ones...



These are the three most recently built existing Mid-Shore Patrol Vessels (none since 1991):
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/Fleet/Vessels?id=1006
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/Fleet/Vessels?id=996
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/Fleet/Vessels?id=1030

There are also two Offshore Patrol Vessels from the 80s that might be refurbished:
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/Fleet/Vessels?id=1077
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/eng/Fleet/Vessels?id=1076

The current fleet of both types of vessels (seven and four respectively) totals eleven; 
http://www.ccg-gcc.gc.ca/e0000439
so there will be an increase of one patrol vessel overall--but very likely at least two fewer Offshore vessels as two of them are pretty ancient. 

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Sep 2009)

Maybe they can buy the John Jacobson back for 3-4 times what they sold it for.


----------

